# hahaha....i laugh at you



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahahaha......i have now ordered my CA clip and will be getting it installed very shortly(next couple weeks to a month). i'm not telling you anything else as of right now.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not even me?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

or me? 

kevin, my resources tell me that a member of our mafia is a traitor. we must find him and take care of him


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nobody gets to know anything. i keep my secrets for good reasons.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Cool man!!! I get my swap in a week or 2 too... I love income taxes!!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

mine isnt even coming from my income taxes. i'm taking out a personal loan. i got offered a deal that anyone would be jealous of, so i'm taking it. i'm still working on getting school straightened out and then i'll have the loan and then i'll have my swap done. but that's all you get to know for now. pictures will be up of the swap process and finished products in a couple weeks.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i'm taking out a personal loan.


Your a dedicated man


93blackSER said:


> i got offered a deal that anyone would be jealous of, so i'm taking it. i'm still working on getting school straightened out and then i'll have the loan and then i'll have my swap done.


If I knew the price I'd probably say your a lucky bastard


93blackSER said:


> pictures will be up of the swap process and finished products in a couple weeks. but that's all you get to know for now.


FINE!!!! I DIDN"T WANT TO KNOW ANYWAYS!!!  ....can i know now...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

no you cant know now. there would be no fun in that. :fluffy:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i got offered a deal that anyone would be jealous of,.


tell me the deal, i guarantee you i wont be jealous no matter how great the deal is. 
*grins*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eh we don't care about ur stupid swap don't tell us *shhhhh guys reverse phycology *


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

blah blah blah blah blah. i dont really know why i'm not telling you. it's just fun basically. i guess i could tell you...........


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i guess you could keep a secret and just surprise us at the end..
but teasing like that is just mean.. :thumbdwn:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright alright. here goes my list of what i get
1- front clip with body panels, front suspension, and dashboard
2- installation
3- 3inch turbo back exhaust
4- a CA18DET with all new seals, valve covers, and gaskets

and now here's the price list
1- 1300
2- 500
3- 250
4- free

:fluffy: yes, i rule, you dont :fluffy:

EDIT: yes, that does come to a grand total of $2050 for an installed CA18DET with an exhaust and i even get to keep whatever extra i want.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how di you get such a cheap front clip?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

where where where??? 
if you want to keep it a secret, we'll understand 
i can't wait till you're done w/ ur little projectl..*drools*


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hahaha read the name of the thread, hahahahah i laugh at all yall who wants to know.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

tehehehe, Nice project  /me knows quite a lot about this one....tehehehehe

This should kick your little shitty SR's back where they came from


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> alright alright. here goes my list of what i get
> 1- front clip with body panels, front suspension, and dashboard
> 2- installation
> 3- 3inch turbo back exhaust
> ...


One word. Damn!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thats it?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

there's more to this project than i'm telling you. the rest will come later on this summer after i've had a chance to acquire everything. and yes, Nizmodore knows all about it, but he's not talking, are you?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the part of ur post made no sense "but he's not talking, are you?"

well we don't kno anything about it so therefore we can't talk...
also to Nizmodore and our shitty's SR's... we don't even have SR's we got KA's which suck even more.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> tehehehe, Nice project  /me knows quite a lot about this one....tehehehehe
> 
> This should kick your little shitty SR's back where they came from


i'm not after any one and their SR, i'm after by buddy RudeBoy with his RB20 that's going in soon. he's already looking at fuel upgrades and turbo upgrades. i'm going to be a little behind for some time but when i get caught up, he'll be waaaaay behind. Nizmodore knows this :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how come u told nizmodore but not us =/


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

he has something against RB people, so he's not sharing


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ooo this would be a nice race... Opium vs Jordan oh yea!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rb vs ca..  and jeong's r6!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

GSX-R > R6 > RB > CA


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

:givebeer:....but no American beer  and I might be "free" with the truth, and since you live halfway around the world from me, there is not much chance of that happening....

I have this *major* dislike of the SR20...sorry I've been playing with them for the last year and I hate the things..... 

Anyway if he hated RB people so much he wouldn't have told/asked me...*shrug* I drive a RB powered car..... 

BTW good news I talked my Girlfriend out of moveing to America......woooohoooooo....I don't have to move


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> BTW good news I talked my Girlfriend out of moveing to America......woooohoooooo....I don't have to move


woohoo!! now :givebeer: :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore knows of my project because he's helping me with some tech information on it. we're working things out through PMs. i know what i have to do, so now it's only a matter of time before i get everything together. but no, i dont dislike anyone that has a nissan, unless they rice it out. i give props to anyone who performs an engine swap, reguardless of what it is. my other option for an engine was the RB20, but i chose the CA for plenty of reasons that i'm too lazy to get into. to put it in perspective, my car outrun your GSX-R by next year, if i decide to go for balls out power. i'm not too sure. i've been thinking about keeping the power down a little and make a straight drift car. we'll see what happens.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> yes, that does come to a grand total of $2050 for an installed CA18DET with an exhaust and i even get to keep whatever extra i want.


WHAT?!?!?! HOW WHERE?!?!? NOOOO!!! I... NEED...TO....KNOW!!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> WHAT?!?!?! HOW WHERE?!?!? NOOOO!!! I... NEED...TO....KNOW!!!!


i can tell you where i'm getting the clip from, but you wont get the same deal i am. you might get the same price on the clip, but it'll probably be 7 or 800 for shipping. i'm driving my ass 8hours to canada to get my shit installed rather than have it shipped. oh yeah, the guy's got 8 more clips


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

damn.. that's about 3000 miles for me.. then i gotta drive way back hurr =/


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> damn.. that's about 3000 miles for me.. then i gotta drive way back hurr =/


that's also at least a dozen speeding tickets, not to mention the wreckless driving tickets, and the ones for gross display of power. i'm hoping i dont get any tickets on my way home.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> that's also at least a dozen speeding tickets, not to mention the wreckless driving tickets, and the ones for gross display of power. i'm hoping i dont get any tickets on my way home.


I think thats wishful thinking. lol


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> damn.. that's about 3000 miles for me.. then i gotta drive way back hurr =/


 good stretch to break the motor in on... hehe

sucky part is that you'd have to change the oil half way through the trip! lol

oh well... it would be quite a fun trip home!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

have you seen any clips go for 1300 anywhere else? or go for less than 2000 shipped? if not, i want the name of the shop cause thats the cheapest ive seen CA's for....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> have you seen any clips go for 1300 anywhere else? or go for less than 2000 shipped? if not, i want the name of the shop cause thats the cheapest ive seen CA's for....


most places they around 1800 plus shipping. send a PM to Boost_Boy tho. he's supposed to be getting some motorsets in sometime soon. they go for 1450 plus shipping, which isnt any more than 2 or 300.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> most places they around 1800 plus shipping. send a PM to Boost_Boy tho. he's supposed to be getting some motorsets in sometime soon. they go for 1450 plus shipping, which isnt any more than 2 or 300.


Plus Boost boy is in FL so it might be cheaper for shipping and with a lil more $$$ u could ask him to build/re build the engine for you. He's really good with CA's and knows how to pick them!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

as i just said in another thread, i'm working on getting you guys some prices and availability for some CA clips. i'm waiting for an email back from the guy and i'll let you all know when i get it and what he has to say. the guy had 10 clips and has only sold 2 so far, so he should have plenty of them available. the price should be around what i paid (1300) and shipping will be in the 7 or 800 range i would think.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

my dad has a flatbed trailer, a ford f350, and a forklift....ill save the couple hundred dollars and drive 4 or 5 hours to get my motor from him :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

bad news on the CA clips everyone. the guy went to go pick up a couple clips from his importer and the importer got the wrong f*cking clips. he grabbed SR20 clips instead. but he has motorsets in stock, altho they arent worth the money. they have a cut harness and no ignitor module. i am very pissed off right now. i want my damn CA! i'm f*cking pissed.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

all i have to say is your one lucky bastard
my SR20DET swap is comin out to like 3600 
you bastard!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> bad news on the CA clips everyone. the guy went to go pick up a couple clips from his importer and the importer got the wrong f*cking clips. he grabbed SR20 clips instead. but he has motorsets in stock, altho they arent worth the money. they have a cut harness and no ignitor module. i am very pissed off right now. i want my damn CA! i'm f*cking pissed.



Channel your anger. Call that fucker back and say since he fucked up, you want a working RB clip. To me, a straight 6 sounds wayyy better than an inline 4. But that's just me. If you don't demand an RB, demand some extra's be thrown in besides what you already paid for.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

mmmmmmmmm rb....have lots of those


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

well actually, i have yet to give the guy any money. so i'm basically only losing out on a great deal. he tried to offer me the SR clips for cheap, but i dont want an SR. i dont really want an RB either. i have plans for my CA when i get it. 

hey Nizmodore, you should find me a CA and ship it to me  you know you want to! you can make some money off it.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Kelso said:


> have you seen any clips go for 1300 anywhere else?


soon, very soon. plans are well into motion. however when i get more, ill be sellin em for at least 2k. i call it "PROFIT" :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> soon, very soon. plans are well into motion. however when i get more, ill be sellin em for at least 2k. i call it "PROFIT" :cheers:


are you goin to start selling clips now too?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

LOL pretty soon its gonna be NISSANvendorForums


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

2 thousand?! ...with free shipping? lol... seriously, most people sell for less than 2k...actually, all CA clips ive seen sell for under 2 thousand


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that was including the shipping. if i spend 2grand, it's going to be on getting everything i need to my door, if it's the engine or suspension it doesnt matter. 2grand either way. and i might have a clip lined up for close to that. we shall soon find out.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

YEAH!!! C A !!! get it!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you know what.....just tell that guy you were gonna get the clips from to find himself a CA and install it for 2050 dollars like you previously agreed...it doesnt make sense that he gets to set up this deal and then say nope, since it was a fuckup on my part, you dont get your swap


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the dude has motorsets in stock so i wrote him back and told him i want a motorset, with the install, and an FMIC, and my exhaust for the same price. i told him i wanted it running and running perfectly. i'm waiting for a response. he offered my some cash off of the motorset since i've been fucked over and he offered to install all new seals and gaskets for free, and give me an extra valve cover. i want to fuck with that and paint it or polish it or something cool.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey i wasnt talkin about your 2 grand i meant hondahaters....2 grand just for a regular ca clip is a bit much...nobody would buy them

but yea hope you get that shit it sounds good. dont take that deal for granted, your one lucky fucker


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

me what?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KA for life!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> soon, very soon. plans are well into motion. however when i get more, ill be sellin em for at least 2k. i call it "PROFIT" :cheers:



this is what i was talkin about. seriosuly...i know you wanna make a profit but damn....you arent gonna make sales with that price


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Kelso said:


> this is what i was talkin about. seriosuly...i know you wanna make a profit but damn....you arent gonna make sales with that price


i already have it planned out. there are ppl who want it, and if others dont like it, it'll sit in my garage but ill probably end up sellin the CA lower than 2k, but the sr20's -  hmmm...im drooling already. my japanese friend is gonna pick up a bunch of front clips of 180's and silvias. send em to me, i sell em, and we split the profit, oh yeah, forgot to mention that a 96, 97, or 98 180sx front clip will be mines :thumbup: i havent decided which year i wanted  it's gonna be bout 3-5 months before everything gets goin tho. patience is my middle name.

did you know that engines coming out of oki is much better than the mainland japan, okinawa is a small ass island, unlike japan, where you would travel everywhere, in oki, you dont need to travel far to get to anywhere on that little island. lower mileage on it, well kilometers.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

so the deal is back on from the original guy. this deal isnt as good, but still good. for the motorset, installation, 3inch turbo back exhaust, and piping for a frount mount intercooler i'll be paying 2200. i have to provide the intercooler tho. not a huge deal, i'll get one off of ebay. so it'll be like 2500 grand total for a CA installed and running perfect.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

that's a good deal. by the way, speaking of intercoolers, who would do pipings for a gtr intercooler on a sr20 or ca motor. i heard east bear has pipings.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> that's a good deal. by the way, speaking of intercoolers, who would do pipings for a gtr intercooler on a sr20 or ca motor. i heard east bear has pipings.


custom made is the way to go. kits dont always work the way they should, especially if it's a JDM motor with a japan-made kit. by going custom, you can make it the way you want it and have it look real clean.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ah yes, customizing.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it's the best way to go. i am


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

me too if the UPS guy ever gets here with my intercooler!


----------

